# Crinone 8% and Cyclogest 400mg



## Quond (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,  (I posted this on the 'Ask a nurse' section, but then thought maybe it's a pharmacist question!)

I have just had a BFP (delighted!) but our clinic stops progesterone as soon as you have the test at the end of the 2WW.

I am aware that other clinics keep women on progesterone for up to 10 weeks or so, so I asked the nurse if I could do this, using drugs I had from a previous cycle which didn't get as far as ET.

She said that they didn't continue with the progesterone as the embryo is now doing the job the progesterone was doing, but that there would be no harm with me using up my drugs if I wanted to.

I have just spotted today that I was on Crinone 8% with the clinic (90mg progesterone) and the suppositories I have from the previous cycle are Cyclogest 400mg (400mg progesterone.)  Do you think mpving from the low dose to the higher one will make a difference or cause any problems?

Sorry - I can't get hold of a clinic nurse today, and I am due to take the new meds this evening, if I am going to go ahead with them...

Thanks, in advance, for your help!

Quond


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Quond,

Congrats on your BFP 

Not all clinics advocate progesterone support post testing as there is no evidence that it is necessary to support ongoing pregnancy as the body produces its own once pregnancy is established. However no harm in continuing it. Some places use the gel and others the suppositories and there isn't any particular difference in using these so its fine to change from one to the other and won't cause any problems.

All the best for your pregnancy  
Maz x


----------

